# who would buy my dubia roaches?



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

just wondering who would buy my dubia roaches? when my colony gets a bit bigger?

how much are they worth (I dont mind selling them a bit cheaper than everyone else as im a teenage boy :whip

yes so any help please :lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

just advertise what you have here, im sure there be people who will buy them as long as they are healthy and cheap.

tony


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

The Roach Hut said:


> just advertise what you have here, im sure there be people who will buy them as long as they are healthy and cheap.
> 
> tony


there healthy i also keep hissers i just dont know how much there worth ?? :blush:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

dubia go for about £15 for hundred adults £10 for medium. hissers about 75p to £1 each adult nymphs about 50p


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

The Roach Hut said:


> just advertise what you have here, im sure there be people who will buy them as long as they are healthy and cheap.
> 
> tony


btw i subbed your channel :no1:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

The Roach Hut said:


> dubia go for about £15 for hundred adults £10 for medium. hissers about 75p to £1 each adult nymphs about 50p


thanks =]


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

cheers :notworthy:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

The Roach Hut said:


> cheers :notworthy:


your dubia videos are great very informational :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> your dubia videos are great very informational :2thumb:


cheers thats what we about at The Roach Hut. we try to help people with their own colonies even if they dont buy from us


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

The Roach Hut said:


> cheers thats what we about at The Roach Hut. we try to help people with their own colonies even if they dont buy from us


I got mine as a freebie of a friend when i bought a snake off him, i think people will be better off your starter colony though so they can start breeding much quicker :2thumb:

coz i only have around 8 adult and a 100 nymphs :lol2:


thanks for the help roach hut!


----------

